# Tumor (Mammory?)



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think this is a mammory tumour but it could also be something to do with lympnodes under the armpit, it seems to go under her body slightly but the bulk of it is attatched to the side.

This tumour has popped up on one of my breeding rumpwhite does, she is only about 9 months and had been about to join my retired breeders which would have been a life of luxury which is only for my extra special favourite does. Anyway I maybe hadnt handled her for 4-5 days but had been feeding and doing the head count every day so this tumour really creeped up quickly.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow thats huge! What you going to do?


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

I get this in my self black lines it also cropped up in a Banded line that come from the Blacks, result...... major clearout.
Always seems to be the best marked mouse that gets it as well, sods law eh?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW!  It''s massive!! Is it painfull for her?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

She was culled just after the photo was taken. It didnt seem to be affecting her at the time but there was no point keeping her going any longer as you cant always tell when they are in pain.

Im not going to cull all my mice from this line, I will certainly be aware of it happening again though. This mouse was 9 months old but I have still got its mother and grandmother in the retired doe tank also siblings and offspring, which are all healthy and no signs of growths or tumours.


----------

